# what can i claim on my taxes?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still maintain that a good accountant (not a franchise shmuck) will get you back way more than you will be able to get on your own.

Find a good accountant that does small businesses and not only will his service be free, but you'll make money by going to him.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what ^he said.

if you are determined to try to do your own taxes, just do what hax said once and at least you'll have a start in the right direction. but once you do it you'll probably continue to do it. one thing you can do, however, is check around for a reasonably priced tax guy, especially one that's recommended word of mouth.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

find someone that can do more than a 1040EZ.....:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There are some things that are up in the air, so to speak. Can you claim the miles that you drive while going to work? Often you can't, but a *good accountant* will let you fudge it. He'll tell you to keep a good written record of all of your daily mileage so if you do get audited you have something to show for it, even if the auditor disallows it. He'll tell you about how you can claim your work cloths if they are the types of clothing that you can't wear anywhere else, etc.

As for your new house, you can claim your property taxes and interest on your mortgage. 

A good accountant for a personal return should cost around $200 and I guarantee you he will get you WAY more than that back.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Ever since I bought a house and was able to itemize, I wrote off mileage. We are no different than traveling salesman peddling our wares out of our trunk or truck box. 

I don't know much about traveling, but anything you spent for work including lodging should come off your gross pay. 

Get a good account or tax preparer.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

If the vehicle is used 100% for business, then all vehicles costs including gas, tires, maintenance, insurance and depreciation can be deducted.
If the vehicle is used a percentage of the time for personal and business, then milage can be deducted. You must keep a travel log showing milage and purpose used for business.
I don't travel, so I'm not sure about that.
Like everyone else has said, I good CPA is well worth the cost.


----------

